# Future of Recce in Infantry & Armoured



## jc5778 (6 Feb 2005)

For what I've heard, yah I'm an RP,  still.....long story.....,RECCE yes RECCE may be given to the armoured.  They will do it all.  Sad day for the infantry.  That leaves SIGS and 1 MP attached ot the Battalion along with HQ.  Not much of a CBT SUP me thinks.  Realistically, SIGS could be absorbed into ADM with no prob.  
April 1st, MP thing happens, only 1 attached to Btl without RP's.  RECCE may be just a bad rumor but I've heard it quite a bit.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Feb 2005)

I can't see us losing our intimate recce support.  Armoured=Long Range, BN=Close Recce


----------



## jc5778 (6 Feb 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> I can't see us losing our intimate recce support.  Armoured=Long Range, BN=Close Recce



Don't forget that the Strats do dismounted as well.  The Strats seem to be a good place to go if u wanna deploy!  This RECCE thing, if it happens, may not be for a while.


----------



## McG (6 Feb 2005)

It has happened in 12 RBC and the RCD.  It will not happen in the LdSH because they will transform to the DFS role.  Infantry will retain recce, but will do it from GWagons.  All Coyote will go to the Armd and to CMTC.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Feb 2005)

That's what I'm thinking MCG.


----------



## strat0 (10 Feb 2005)

Armoured units have always conducted Regimental Recce (BG recce C/S 60) and the Inf the same. We also had the task of providing Brigade recce with the use of a Recce Sqn. The role of Regimental Recce is to supply info to the Regimental Commander/BG Commander it all depends on the BG who fulfills this role. If it is an Armoured BG then 60 will be deployed, if it is an Inf BG then Inf recce will be deployed. This hasn't changed in the 25 yrs I've been around.


----------



## Maclimius (22 Feb 2005)

As I do recall, part of the system that the CF was looking to adopt when it came to recce was as follows.

Heavy Recce - Reg Armd
Medium Recce - Res Armd / Reg Infantry

Heavy recce implying Coyotes, LAVs and the like.
Medium Recce implying GWagon or equivalent.

Of course, the whole dismounted ops probably wouldn't change as much, but I don't see the recce role being completely removed from the infantry, it just wouldn't make sense. Although, with the way things are going, because it doesn't make sense, it does make sense if you catch my drift.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Feb 2005)

Both Armd Res and Reg recce have always had the role of operating well ahead of the FEBA for the BG Cmdr. We dismount and work from patrol bases when needed. One of the main roles we have is to clear and prove routes for the follow on forces, ie: the BG in advance. We operate way out front of almost anyone else in the BG group. No one is taking anyone's role. Both arms have always done recce, just different types. Nothing has changed. The Infantry will retain the recce role they've always had and the Armoured will keep theirs. So far as I understand it


----------



## strat0 (23 Feb 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Both Armd Res and Reg recce have always had the role of operating well ahead of the FEBA for the BG Cmdr. We dismount and work from patrol bases when needed. One of the main roles we have is to clear and prove routes for the follow on forces, ie: the BG in advance. We operate way out front of almost anyone else in the BG group. No one is taking anyone's role. Both arms have always done recce, just different types. Nothing has changed. The Infantry will retain the recce role they've always had and the Armoured will keep theirs. So far as I understand it


You are in fact correct, if you read some of the other topics in the Armour section you will see that what Armoured recce does and Inf Recce does are different and will remain so. Don't forget that Armour/Direct Fire Regt's always had a Regimental Recce/BG Recce troop(C/S 60) as well as administering a Brigade Recce Sqn. The difference between Inf and Armour is Inf use their veh mostly as transport, then dismount and conduct patrolling, the Armour uses the veh to conduct recce's and dismounts as required, i.e. point recce's or to see over a crest,etc.


----------

